# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  لا مناقلات بين الجامعات حاليا

## Ammar Qasaimeh

لا مناقلات بين الجامعات حاليا
 
قال المدير التنفيذي للجنة تنسيق القبول الموحد الدكتور عماد صلاح انه لا مناقلات الان بين الجامعات لاي طالب وتحت اي بند لان المناقلات للطلبة الجدد الحاصلين على قبول من خلال قائمة القبول الموحد ممنوعة ولا مجال لحصوله بسبب الارباكات الكبيرة التي يحدثها بين الطلبة والجامعات.

واضاف صلاح في تصريح ان قضية المناقلات ممنوعة الان ولا مجال للحديث حولها. وبين ان هناك اسسا محددة للمناقلات وفقا لتعليمات كل الجامعات الرسمية حيث يمكن لاي طالب انهى 30 ساعة معتمدة وحصل على تقدير جيد بحد ادنى ان يتقدم بطلب نقل من جامعة لاخرى ، شريطة ان يكون الانتقال من تخصص معدل القبول فيه مساوْ للتخصص الذي يرغب بالانتقال اليه او اقل ولا يجوز له ان ينتقل من تخصص الى اخر معدل القبول فيه أعلى.

----------


## دمعة فرح

شو القرارات هاي دمار... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور عمار

----------


## جسر الحياة

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## Ultimate

طيب انا هسا بدرس نطم معلومات اداريه 
هل بقدر احول لـــ علم حاسوب اذا تخطيت ال 30 ساعه ومعدلي جيد ؟؟
شكراً

----------

